# How Can I View my IMI Tax Bill Online



## Grannysue (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi All Can anyone help me. We moved last year and I have just realised that we did not adavise Financas of our new address. I am aware the tax bills are due. Is there anyway I can view them online? Any assistance appreciated and a "walk through" of how I login in and view them. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

If you're already registered, look here.

If not, register here and read this. The activation password will be sent by post to the last known fiscal address, so you may need to deal with that first. Try here if you're non-resident.


----------



## AlgarveMike (Nov 6, 2013)

I haven't received my IMI and it is not listed as outstanding on Financas Portal!


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

There are now some automatic exemptions for residents based on a combination of factors relating to property value and owner's income, age, retirement status and similar.

I'd be more worried if you have received a bill and it's not showing on the Portal das Finanças.


----------



## Grannysue (Jan 5, 2011)

Richard thanks for your help. I don't think we are registered - cant remember! We are coming out middle of May so may take a trip to Financas to change address etc. Any tips - apart from patience! Will try and decipher some of the portugese on the website and send an email. Thanks again


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

You may want to take proof of identity, fiscal number and utility bills or similar to confirm the new address, though I don't know if you _need_ to take anything.


----------

